# SG:U Cancelled



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks like SG:U got cancelled. Bummer.

http://tvovermind.zap2it.com/cable/syfy/stargate-universe/stargate-universe-canceled-syfy/42228


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

hapdrastic said:


> Looks like SG:U got cancelled. Bummer.
> 
> http://tvovermind.zap2it.com/cable/syfy/stargate-universe/stargate-universe-canceled-syfy/42228


The real question is will anybody even notice.


----------



## Roommate (Apr 23, 2003)

dswallow said:


> The real question is will anybody even notice.


Sure. A little over 1 million people (including me, and presumably the OP)

I knew it was doomed, but I enjoyed it. The darker, much slower pace probably turned off a lot of SG-1 and Atlantis fans, and the Stargate moniker probably didn't do any good attracting *non* SG-1 and Atlantis fans.

I liked it, will watch the remaining episodes, and hope for a decent amount of closure.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

hapdrastic said:


> Looks like SG:U got cancelled. Bummer.
> 
> http://tvovermind.zap2it.com/cable/syfy/stargate-universe/stargate-universe-canceled-syfy/42228


More wrestling..yay.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I gave up after 4 or 5 episodes. It was trying too hard to be like BSG in tone. It just didn't' feel like a Stargate series.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Why make us wait for the spring now? Just burn them off now while the rest of the story is still fresh. More people would probably watch now than in a few months if they know it's being cancelled.

I wonder if we'll get any closure in these last 10 eps ...


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Fleegle said:


> I gave up after 4 or 5 episodes. It was trying too hard to be like BSG in tone. It just didn't' feel like a Stargate series.


Ditto, except I don't think I went beyond 3. I loved SG1 & Atlantis in their prime, but SGU didn't thrill me.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Meh.....I watched....kinda liked it....but it never was on my "must watch first" list...


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

dswallow said:


> The real question is will anybody even notice.


I know I wouldn't have had it not been for this thread... 

Carry on SG lovers.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I liked it. This season the online viewing of it was screwed up though, so I was waiting for the DVD set. Guess that will be the end.  Hopefully they'll get a decent series ending.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Shame. I liked it. I just wish the people in charge of shows like Caprica and SG:U would have sped up the plot lines while they were adding in the grit. While it may have been realistic for there to be personal and professional disputes, SG:U spent way too many episodes on the internal strife of the crew. The Rush-Young-Camille hate triangle sucked a lot of life from the show.

I guess there'll be no more attempts at BSG type darkness on SyFy any more. We'll get more surface deep characters like on SG:Atlantis.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Caprica _and_ SG:U? And they kept all the crap? Grrr.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Caprica _and_ SG:U? And they kept all the crap? Grrr.


To be fair to SyFy, people seem to like and will watch crap.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

as they say, one man's crap is another man's . . . .

It wasn't must see TV but I enjoyed watching it when my wife was at work.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

At last, Eli can change his shirt!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

windracer said:


> Why make us wait for the spring now? Just burn them off now while the rest of the story is still fresh. ...


Agree, it's not like if they all of a sudden get boffo ratings on the remaining spring episodes they will call the cast back.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Now that it's been brought up again, I'm not sure I even noticed the supposed 'darker' storyline. Maybe that means I mostly watch 'dark' shows, or I just have a more extreme definition of dark.

I'm disappointed, but at the same time I'm glad I won't be frustrated by the show's slow and confusing overall plot. Still looking forward to the remaining 10 episodes. It sounds like they have plenty of advance notice to bring things to a close.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> To be fair to SyFy, people seem to like and will watch crap.


And the crap is cheap.

Cheap crap with good ratings will always beat expensive quality that nobody watches.


jschuur said:


> Still looking forward to the remaining 10 episodes. It sounds like they have plenty of advance notice to bring things to a close.


Sorry, no. They wrapped production last month.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

10 episodes will be on in the spring. Have they already shot them? Just wondering if the remaining episodes will close out the series.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> 10 episodes will be on in the spring. Have they already shot them? Just wondering if the remaining episodes will close out the series.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Sorry, no. They wrapped production last month.


Sounds like that's a "no."


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Damn. I screwed up my SP in S1. I watched the first 4 episodes and then let them build up but my KAM was set at ten so I lost a few episodes before noticing the error. I've recorded everything else since then but was waiting to catch the repeats which are airing on a local affiliate to catch the missed episodes and then continue watching. I'll probably just delete the 22 episodes I have.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I knew it.

I guess we'll never find out what's at the beginning of the Universe.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Damn. I screwed up my SP in S1. I watched the first 4 episodes and then let them build up but my KAM was set at ten so I lost a few episodes before noticing the error. I've recorded everything else since then but was waiting to catch the repeats which are airing on a local affiliate to catch the missed episodes and then continue watching. I'll probably just delete the 22 episodes I have.


i haven't seen S2, but all of S1 is well worth watching if you like sci-fi (and i assume you do ) IMO.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Well darn I hate to hear this, I actually enjoyed this series pretty well, more than Atlantis for sure.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

It was getting better, at least with the big universal mystery they had something to look forward to besides more petty bickering.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I've liked all the SG incarnations, and am bummed about the cancellation. Though I did first hear it on Twitter from @dhewlett.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

More set pieces and props to auction on Hollywood Treasures. :up:


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Sorry, no. They wrapped production last month.


That's it Rob, you're off my holiday card list.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jschuur said:


> That's it Rob, you're off my holiday card list.


Dude, don't de-gift the messenger!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I haven't watched the second season yet but I lost a lot of interest in the series after the Season 1 finale _Incursion_.

Having Col. Young being at a Jonathan Archer level of stupidity really dampened any enthusiasm for the show.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

I wonder if the final episodes will get shown early in Canada or overseas so we don't have to wait months to see them on syfy.


----------



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm really sad to see this show get the axe. While it was REALLY slow in the first season, S2 picked up and got good quickly. SGU went from a show I banked 4-5 episodes & blew out on a day off to something I HAD to watch in near real-time. The show's slow beginning likely killed off most of its audience so it probably never had a great shot. Atlantis was never up to the level of SGU and that ran 5 seasons (only its 5th was stellar in storyline).

SGU seems to fit into the 'Stargate Half-Way Theory' where the spinoff only goes half as long:

SG-1 ran for 10 seasons.
Stargate Atlantis ran for 5 seasons, 1/2 that of SG-1.
Stargate Universe will end at 2 seasons, just under half of Atlantis.

At this rate, another SG show will last just 1 season. I'll be sure to hold myself off from getting invested in a new SG if that happens as to avoid getting pissed.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

What! And that's my favorite damn show!  I had no clue it was even close to being cancelled. (I guess I liked it so much I didn't dream that other people didn't watch. I never even bothered to check the ratings.)

Well, what am I going to do now? Every friggin show I latch onto ends up getting cancelled. I may just give up good TV altogether. I'll just watch reality crap and talk shows and cookie-cutter cop shows like all these stupid Americans that wouldn't know good TV if it slapped them in the face.  (Whew, that feels better! )


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

appleye1 said:


> Well, what am I going to do now? Every friggin show I latch onto ends up getting cancelled.


Quit watching shows I want to watch!...


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

maharg18 said:


> Well darn I hate to hear this, I actually enjoyed this series pretty well, more than Atlantis for sure.


Same here. While it had a lot of issues (particularly with military folks being dumb as rocks), I liked it a lot more than Atlantis.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Trapping the crew on a ship they couldn't control, with a stargate they could barely use, was not an idea that would allow for interesting external contact and action.

Now we'll never know what happened to the guy who disappeared in the chair.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Thom said:


> Now we'll never know what happened to the guy who disappeared in the chair.


A lot can happen in ten episodes...


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> I knew it.
> 
> I guess we'll never find out what's at the beginning of the Universe.


Baltar and Starbuck as angels.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I watched but like many here had problems with the writing. I'm in the camp that mediocre hard scifi is better than no hard scifi. Welcome to no hard scifi. 

Maybe now with the money saved, the 12 monkeys banging out scripts for SyFy's original movies can a get another banana a day?


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I watched it, but it was awful. The storylines sucked for the most part. It was a really boring show that had a good cast. It should have been better. I thought Atlantis was a 100 times better.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Not surprised. They just had an interesting spark with the reason for Destiny, but it was still pretty plodding. Here's hoping for a 2-hour wrap up movie maybe next xmas.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

darn...I like this show...

if anyone hears of the last 10 eps showing up early somewhere, please post the news here!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Anubys said:


> if anyone hears of the last 10 eps showing up early somewhere, please post the news here!


It won't be me!


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> I knew it.
> 
> I guess we'll never find out what's at the beginning of the Universe.


:up::up:

I'm actually glad it was canceled before it got this far. As much as I enjoy Sci Fi, I can only imagine how bad this would have been.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Should I assume that we shouldn't expect MGM to do a direct-to-DVD movie to wrap things up like they did with SG1?

I HATE this.

To think I was so glad a local station got season 1, figuring they'd also get season 2 and I'd be able to see it (albeit a year late) after dropping down to bare bones cable...

They probably won't even pick up season two now, unless MGM can take the show directly to syndication [for a yr. 3], unlike the situation with SG1.


----------



## Mr Flippant (Jan 2, 2009)

On with less SciFi and more SyFy. After the series I will have no season pass set and even less reason to watch this channel. I was so happy to get this station in HD and now I can hardly care less.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

DouglasPHill said:


> Baltar and Starbuck as angels.


I was thinking, maybe apes.

Or the Blue Fairy from A.I.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Timbeau said:


> :up::up:
> 
> I'm actually glad it was canceled before it got this far. As much as I enjoy Sci Fi, I can only imagine how bad this would have been.


Yeah, but it might have been fun debating whatever ideas they came up with.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

Mr Flippant said:


> On with less SciFi and more SyFy. After the series I will have no season pass set and even less reason to watch this channel. I was so happy to get this station in HD and now I can hardly care less.


You sound like me... I remember really REALLY wanting to get SciFi in HD, and having multiple season passes. The last one being SGU. Maybe not the best show in the world, but I enjoyed it, and it was science fiction. I'll miss the show and the channel, since there's exactly zero reason for me to tune in to it now.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I just wish they had done it with enough notice so that they could have wrapped it up. Now, it will probably end in a huge cliff hanger.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

eddyj said:


> I just wish they had done it with enough notice so that they could have wrapped it up. Now, it will probably end in a huge cliff hanger.


The people paying the bills don't give a rats <bleep> about the viewer other than whether or not they're watching it doesn't go any further than that.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Soon I won't have any reason to watch SyFy as they've canceled 2 out of the 3 shows I watch. The only one left is Sanctuary (it's gotten better) which I'm guessing will be next on the chopping block.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

morac said:


> Soon I won't have any reason to watch SyFy as they've canceled 2 out of the 3 shows I watch. The only one left is Sanctuary (it's gotten better) which I'm guessing will be next on the chopping block.


I think Sanctuary is a lot cheaper and gets a lot better ratings.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think Sanctuary is a lot cheaper and gets a lot better ratings.


Well Sanctuary has no sets as it's all green screen. I don't know if that makes it cheaper though.

As for better ratings, I thought everyone hated it? I know it never gets a talkback thread, not that TCF is the same as the general population.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think Sanctuary is a lot cheaper and gets a lot better ratings.


wow...that is very surprising...SGU is a 100 times better than Sanctuary...

but then again, I bet wrestling gets better ratings as well


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I remember years ago waiting for my cable company to get the SciFi channel and Stargate was the best show on it. It certainly showed a lot of repeats of badly made foreign shows like the one about the kids (teenagers) going into space from a dying earth. etc. I think it was called Genesis but it was about 20 years go. They had very little original programing but the worst thing was the wrestling and the pseudo reality shows like the one where the guy is claiming to get messages from audience members dead relatives. Blah.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> I remember years ago waiting for my cable company to get the SciFi channel and Stargate was the best show on it.


I still think they should go back to just showing repeats of old, infrequently-seen sci-fi shows. I miss Otherworld.

They should just wrap up SG-U like Voyager.

Rush: "You don't understand the complexity of..."
Eli: "What does this button do? <press>"

<Ship teleports home>

THE END.

Greg


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

gchance said:


> I still think they should go back to just showing repeats of old, infrequently-seen sci-fi shows. I miss Otherworld....


Then what's the point of SY FY HD? :down:


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

That sucks! I liked the show, even though is was dark.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Then what's the point of SY FY HD? :down:


Considering it seems headed towards mostly wrestling and ghost hunting, I'd say exactly that: what is the point of SyFy HD, or SyFy at all, for that matter?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

dswallow said:


> Considering it seems headed towards mostly wrestling and ghost hunting, I'd say exactly that: what is the point of SyFy HD, or SyFy at all, for that matter?


Maybe a hunter . . who wrestles ghosts type deal.

That would draw the crowds.


----------



## tgmii (Feb 21, 2002)

I've been avoiding some shows that are clearly a long arc, but questionable reviews.

I wish they would come up with "Plot Escrow". Shows would display a little bug in their ads (international "NO" symbol with a cliff(hanger)). Where they film a fast forward resolution (like 6ft under) early in the first season.

It potentially burns the property for future re-use, but then again, they can just "reboot/re-imagine".

Its getting ridiculous, and somewhat circular, where viewers will not invest in a show, because it might be canceled, and its canceled because viewers won't invest. 

Tom


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't have an HD TV so that is not a factor. Also would I dislike The Twilight Zone because it is in that old technology, black and white?

I don't really care. I have watched HD TV and it looks to me like the way the old soap operas looked when I was a kid that were filmed on some sort of different film than the better produced shows such as the sit coms etc. Too sharp for me.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

I'm done with SyFy. I can still remember when the original Sifi launched. they had a channel running with a count down clock for like 10 days. Now there is nothing on this channel. Warehouse 13? Eureka? Just not my cup of tea. They are to silly and light hearted for me. I much prefer harder sifi.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I like hard SF also but I like Eureka and Sanctuary and will probably watch the American version of Being Human. I don't watch much else on that channel.


----------



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

gchance said:


> I still think they should go back to just showing repeats of old, infrequently-seen sci-fi shows. I miss Otherworld.
> 
> They should just wrap up SG-U like Voyager.
> 
> ...


Hey! No spoilers!


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Syfy, the channel started going down hill after they changed their name.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DLL66 said:


> Syfy, the channel started going down hill after they changed their name.


Nah, they'd already been going downhill for years.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nah, they'd already been going downhill for years.


This.....I was pumped when Sci Fi was finally offered in HD on my cableco, since it was in the prime of BG and the Stargate series. Now I could care less. I have a dwindling handful of SPs on Sci Fi, and they're never "must watch first" shows....


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

dswallow said:


> The real question is will anybody even notice.


I wouldn't have if it wasn't for this thread. I guess I'll delete the 17 or so episodes recorded that I've never watched. I was a huge SG fan, but I didn't really get "into" SG:U.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

My problem with this show, as with Caprica, is that very few, if any, of the characters were relatable or even respectable. The sole exception being Eli. He was the only normal, non-psychologically damaged person on the show and even that seemed to be going south recently. Of course, treating the military as dumb rocks is nothing new in my book with regards to most of what Hollywood churns out. 

I also think the idea of the communication stones made things very confusing and, at times, introduced character development that added nothing to the overall story.

I wanted the show to succeed but, as someone earlier said, putting them on a ship they couldn't control, with a stargate that barely worked, just doesn't equal a Stargate show, in my opinion. They could have called it anything else and removed it from the Stargate franchise, and I think it would have been an improvement.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Sirius Black said:


> I also think the idea of the communication stones made things very confusing and, at times, introduced character development that added nothing to the overall story.


The stones was probably my biggest problem with the show. Why would you not have experts, real doctors, etc. on Destiny 24/7? I am sure the people on the ship would love the chance to be back home, and god knows that the people in the ship needed more help! Yet, they only did this on rare occasions, when it suited a plot line. The rest of the time, the stones were not used for anything productive.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I think the biggest problem is that shows aren't given the time to grow any more because of all the competition. If they don't hit the ground running, they are canceled. Many series that went on to be successful would have been canceled if they started airing today. Take for example, Star Trek:TNG. It had a pretty crappy first season, but got exponentially better as it went on. Today it probably would have been canceled mid-first season.

Both SG:U and Caprica suffered from slow story lines and didn't start to pick up until a few episodes before they were canceled. By that time no one was watching. The same thing happened to Enterprise, though that didn't really start getting good until the 4th season, so it might not be the best example.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

dup.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

morac said:


> I think the biggest problem is that shows aren't given the time to grow any more because of all the competition. If they don't hit the ground running, they are canceled. Many series that went on to be successful would have been canceled if they started airing today. Take for example, Star Trek:TNG. It had a pretty crappy first season, but got exponentially better as it went on. Today it probably would have been canceled mid-first season.
> 
> Both SG:U and Caprica suffered from slow story lines and didn't start to pick up until a few episodes before they were canceled. By that time no one was watching. The same thing happened to Enterprise, though that didn't really start getting good until the 4th season, so it might not be the best example.


Enterprise had a vast history to draw on with numerous races in it's mythology, yet they decided to start with two completely unknown races, the Suliban and the Xindi. Once the shows started focusing on the established races I thought it got a lot better. They had time for the Klingon War if they had wanted to write one. Also, the Romulan War with "lasers and rockets" apparently never happened since they didn't even know who the Romulans were. So many things could have been done better, but for all the inconsistencies I still liked it. Same goes for SG:U.

With SG:U I think it would have been better if most of them had wanted to be on the ship.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

morac said:


> I think the biggest problem is that shows aren't given the time to grow any more because of all the competition. If they don't hit the ground running, they are canceled. Many series that went on to be successful would have been canceled if they started airing today. ...


Exactly. MASH was nearly canceled in it's first year. They decided to give it a chance and it was in the top 10 for ratings for 9 of the next 10 years. It blows me away that it's not uncommon to hear about shows being canceled after only 3 episodes have been aired, let alone a whole season.

I think the biggest problem is that networks have gotten greedy and want to see a reality-TV type of return on investment. If you only have to throw the equivalent of 3 episodes of a produced show's money at a full season of reality TV it doesn't matter if the ratings stick, they're still making loads of profit. This fits with SciFi showing wrestling of all things. When I first saw previews for that I knew the network was going downhill. Now they just have Eureka and Warehouse 13 which are fun, but not great sci-fi. Once those time slots can be filled with "Ghost Wrestler Hunter Expeditions" and maybe another remake of a years-old British show that they can slap an "Original" label on I'm sure they'll be canceled as well.

I just hope the SG-U producers have enough time to alter the last few episodes of the season to give it a decent conclusion.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Tangent said:


> I just hope the SG-U producers have enough time to alter the last few episodes of the season to give it a decent conclusion.


You haven't read this thread yet, have you?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> You haven't read this thread yet, have you?


I think he meant actually alter the completed episodes, like the Caprica people seem to have done (there is no way the last Caprica episode was originally filmed that way!).


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I can't fault SyFy for having wrestling since that helped pay the bills for quality shows like BSG, Caprica and SG:U. And yes, I think Caprica and SG:U were quality shows. The problem is that more of us don't watch their quality shows while we have them. We tend to turn out in much bigger numbers for the lighter weight shows like W13 and Eureka and Ghost Hunting Wrestlers From Uranus, A SyFy Original Movie. It's not SyFy's fault that we like crap.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> You haven't read this thread yet, have you?


  What Rob says:



Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think he meant actually alter the completed episodes, like the Caprica people seem to have done (there is no way the last Caprica episode was originally filmed that way!).


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

They threw SGU & Caprica away when they moved them to Tuesday up against the established network juggernauts like NCIS & NCIS LA, The Biggest Loser, Dancing with the Stars etc... in the fall season, no way to attract new viewers. Plus spitting the season in half by 6 months...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> ...*quality* shows like BSG, Caprica and SG:U....


I'll give you ONE out of those three....


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

morac said:


> I think the biggest problem is that shows aren't given the time to grow any more because of all the competition. If they don't hit the ground running, they are canceled. Many series that went on to be successful would have been canceled if they started airing today. Take for example, Star Trek:TNG. It had a pretty crappy first season, but got exponentially better as it went on. Today it probably would have been canceled mid-first season.
> 
> Both SG:U and Caprica suffered from slow story lines and didn't start to pick up until a few episodes before they were canceled. By that time no one was watching. The same thing happened to Enterprise, though that didn't really start getting good until the 4th season, so it might not be the best example.


SGU was cancelled ten episodes into its second season. If a show can't find its groove after thirty episodes, it deserves to be cancelled.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Vendikarr said:


> SGU was cancelled ten episodes into its second season. If a show can't find its groove after thirty episodes, it deserves to be cancelled.


That's just it. I think it did finally find it's groove. It's just at this point there was no one watching it.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I think that shows that move along slowly like this one suffer from the long gaps between seasons. When you only have 1/10th of the story after 15 episodes it's hard to get excited about it's return when it does come back. As slow as the payout is in this show, there isn't any compelling mystery drawing you in and at the same time we aren't seeing any payout either. At the same time how many questions have been asked that have been answered? Certainly we've seen technical details resolved, but no questions answered. 

I'll give them this at least. They made Eli lose weight.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

I have a bunch of these piled up on the tivo since the break. Any point in watching?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

ellinj said:


> I have a bunch of these piled up on the tivo since the break. Any point in watching?


I'm still getting decent enjoyment out of them. Better than most Stargate.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I always flinch when someone resurrects a thread that's been dormant for months.

Still, MGM has been said to be determined to wrap up the story of SGU somehow, despite the cancellation.

Might want to check out www.gateworld.net for up to date info on all things Stargate.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

ellinj said:


> I have a bunch of these piled up on the tivo since the break. Any point in watching?





kaszeta said:


> I'm still getting decent enjoyment out of them. Better than most Stargate.


Me too. Even more than the first season.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I wonder if Season 2 will eventually come out on Blu-Ray?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I am finding these last episodes to be some of the better ones. When I heard the show was getting canceled, I was not to surprised or upset. But now, I am, a bit.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

eddyj said:


> I am finding these last episodes to be some of the better ones. When I heard the show was getting canceled, I was not to surprised or upset. But now, I am, a bit.


This. I hate when that happens...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The episodes in the second half of the season have been pretty good. So it is worth watching saved up episodes if you have them.


----------



## pierpont (Jul 9, 2006)

The Stargate franchise is officially dead. Nothing can compete with reality TV apparently.



> Don't expect to see Stargate Universe - or any other part of the franchise - come blazing back on television or DVD. At least not in the near future.
> 
> Stargate writer, executive producer and mastermind Brad Wright took the stage earlier today at Creation Entertainment's Official Stargate Convention in Vancouver, British Columbia and proceeded to update and clear the air on the fate of the latest series, Stargate Universe.
> 
> Wright also confirmed that the proposed Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis movies have been permanently shelved, along with another movie idea he had been trying to get a greenlight on, which would have combined and involved cast members of all three series. Scripts for the first two of those projects, tentatively titled Stargate: Revolution and Stargate: Extinction (respectively), were completed well over a year ago.


http://www.gateworld.net/news/2011/04/wright-sgu-continuation-other-movies-dead-for-now/


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Wow, there are Stargate conventions?


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

I have been liking these last several episodes...hope there is some sort of conclusion at the end


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Too bad, the series was a good military SF series with humor and a good cast.


----------

